# haylage prices



## riley (Mar 18, 2009)

i live in northern new york i was concidering feeding haylage to my 12 boer and alpine goats what should i look to pay


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

not sure what haylage is so I cant help you with pricing


----------



## ENC (Jan 3, 2010)

I think that Haylage is basically a kind of hay with a higher moisture content. However I also hear the term being used to mean just hay by people trying to sound fancy. It is opposed to silage which is the leftover from a grain crop such as corn stalks or wheat straw. 

Evan


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Haylage is essentially the same thing as silage, except hay is used instead of your traditional silage crops. Although it can be properly cured, I would be afraid of mycotoxins in the haylage, these can be harmful to the goats and it can also cause lysteria.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am not sure I would trust it either. Depending on your number of goats, I would just go with hey.

A square bale here is 5.00 round bales are about 40-50.00. If you shop around you can find cheaper here but the big time hayers are charging just that. Keep in mind that less then ten goats and grain, if you feed this, a bale should last a month to two at least.


----------

